# Demonstrative Ne



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Types with demonstrative Ne (EIE and LIE), how do you react to an generally feel about Ne-ego types?

I find Ne-base an Ne-creative types to be fun, refreshing, and wise in their own way. Generally I feel like we understand each other's sense of humor well, but the way I communicate sometimes tends to be more sarcastic, blunt an abrasive than they would like. I sometimes find myself "pushing" LIIs and EIIs in a playful manner (Se hidden agenda, I'd imagine) and getting harshly rebuffed in return.

I actually feel quite a bit more at ease in some ways with Ne-base types than I do with Ni-base ones (and Pe-base over Pi-base in general; sometimes I find the attention of Pi-base types to be too... scrutinizing?) but I find, after getting to know them, that our goals are very different in almost scenario.


----------

